# Marine Raiders



## Boonie (Aug 7, 2013)

Saw a post from a few months ago talking about a Marine with a Raider tattoo.  I don’t want to do a repeat of that thread and talk about tattoos and poolies, but rather extend my knowledge of the Marine Raiders and why there are current Marines and Vets with the tat. 

The Marine Raiders have a great legacy and history which should never be forgotten.  As most of us might know the Raider Battalions were disbanded, but what some may not know is where these Raiders went to. The Battalions from the 1st Raider Regiment became the battalions for the 4th Marine Regiment (1/4, 2/4, 3/4). 

I had the opportunity to serve in 1/4 and the honor to be apart of Alpha Company (1/4’s Boat Company) also known as The Alpha Raiders.  There is no other company in 1/4 (at least in my opinion) that has as much pride and esprit de Corps than Alpha, and I know this is due to our Raider roots. Marines wrap paddles to give to EASing brothers or ones who are leaving the company/battalion, we have our own guidon with Raider emblem on it (I was told by my seniors that we are one of two companies allowed to display our own guidon during formations, the truth in this I do not know).  We do reunions and get shit faced together after doing a memorial hike to the Raider cross in Camp Pendleton.  Sorry to get a little moto…but as I said before a lot of esprit de Corps…oh and yes, we get the Raider tat.

As the boat company, Marines in Alpha for their last two work ups got the chance to go to Coronado and do the “boat package”.  This training package consists of training to become scout swimmers, coxswains, boat mechanics, and how to conduct day and night raids.  

I hope you all find this information interesting and motivating.  I can say with confidence that when real Marine Raiders met with Alpha Raiders in 2011 they were proud to see their legacy had lived on.

Fall out…RAIDER!!!!!


----------

